
Editable for Bootstrap - ecesena
http://vitalets.github.com/bootstrap-editable/
======
coderdude
Apparently this component has been superseded by X-editable:
<http://vitalets.github.com/x-editable/>

Edit: Speak of the devil and he doth appear.

~~~
Nrndr
What is the difference between them? Noob here.

~~~
coderdude
Read the changelog (I skimmed it first, lists what you're asking for):
[http://vitalets.github.com/x-editable/assets/x-editable/CHAN...](http://vitalets.github.com/x-editable/assets/x-editable/CHANGELOG.txt)

~~~
Nrndr
Thanks :)

------
lessnonymous
This breaks usability like crazy. You have to click on something to edit it,
then you have to select the content.

I'm sure there's some place where this might be useful (madlibs?) but it's not
a usable replacement for a good form.

~~~
mahesh_rm
I wouldn't be so categorical. Tooltip edit provides a different experience
with respect to other 'one click edit' tools (e.g., best in place gem
approach), and I actually find this better for some contexts, in as much as it
improves user's awareness about the fact she's actually changing something on
the database (persistent attribute change). Think about an edit profile form,
for instance.

~~~
lessnonymous
If you don't want forms, use inputs with no border or background except when
:active.

Why does a regular form not work for a profile?

Salesforce.com does a reasonable job of inline editing as they turn ALL fields
on the form editable. So the annoyance of not being able to select text to
type over it only happens once.

------
lyime
Not optimal. Doesn't work well on touch devices.

~~~
hnriot
Can you clarify why you say that. What doesn't work for you on which touch
device. Works just fine on my iPad

------
chucknelson
This seems like a strange implementation for this functionality. I guess I
find straight-up clickable text (no link or pop-over) to edit more
straightforward. For example, Trello does exactly that - you just click the
text and edit.

~~~
Gigablah
Check out the X-editable demo (it's linked from the page), it supports inline
editing.

------
ville
The submission of the renamed project:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4827955>

------
chmike
X-editable doesn't work on iPad.Editable (this) works on iPad.

~~~
178
Both work for me.

------
tareq
Excellent one, was looking for something like that.

